# Two more wheeled thingies!



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are a couple of Academy 1/72 scale models I finished a few weeks ago, the Opel Blitz fuel truck and Schwimmwagon.

The fuel truck has a ''what-if'' paint scheme on it, I thought the overall dark yellow camouflage suggested by the kit instructions was too boring.:tongue:



























The Schwimmwagon...

























Two other ground vehicles that I am working on now...after they are finished I will return to building airplanes.









Agentsmith


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I love 'em..I'm tired of the standard mustard yellow (Feld gelb) too. great job.

Steve


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Steve!
I have always liked the way the Germans painted their planes and tanks, its fun to try and copy those camouflage schemes on scale models.

Agentsmith


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I'm really digging the fuel truck! 
Had you not placed the quarter next to it I would have never known it was 1/72! WOW, phenomenal work!
Chris


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Chris!

I was going to use the quarter in one of the Schwimmwagon pics but the quarter was almost the same size as the Schwimmwagon!
I won't have that problem with my 1/48 scale Tamiya Schwimmwagon.

Agentsmith


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

damn that's a big quarter!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Tamiya Schwimmer is vastly better than the Academy one also. If you compare the wheels on the Academy kit to the Tamiya box art you can see how far off they really are.

Nice work on two very small kits, though.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nicely done! I like the camo look you gave the fuel truck, it makes it stand out even more. I have stacks of WWII vehicle kits, but I haven't built any yet - I keep telling myself to pick a single scale and stick with it. I don't know if that is possible though


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Steve244, djnick66, and hedorah59!

djnick66,
Yes the Tamiya Schwimmwagon is a very nice kit, the smaller Academy kit is okay for its size but it could easily be improved upon.

hedorah59,
No I don't think its possible to stick to any one scale, these days with all the nice kits available and all the subjects that are covered how can you not be tempted to build other scales.
I have models in-progress ranging from 1/144 to 1/32 scale.

Agentsmith


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

When I built WW2 stuff, for ground vehicles, I collected 1/35 scale because I found them to be nice, large, appreciable and workable sizes, particularly with figures. For aircraft, I found 1/48 to be comfortable to work with, finding 1/72 being too small and 1/32 too large (although with scads more detail to work with).


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Seaview,
To me 1/48 scale is perfect, they are just big enough have a fair amount of detail but at the same time do not take up very much shelf space. Plus they look good setting next to my 1/48 scale aircraft models.
Too bad the figures included in the 1/48 scale Tamiya kits don't match the same level of quality of their armor/aircraft.

Agentsmith


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

You've convinced me I need to go out and buy one of Tamiya's 1/48 armor kits 

I do have some 1/48 scale armor, though they are pretty beat up and in boxes in the garage. They are Bandai kits I built way back when they were first available, I really liked how they had interior detail. I don't know how accurate they were, but they sure looked cool to me. I have a couple of the Fuman re-issues around here somewhere...

Come to think of it, my first armor kits were some of the Aurora 1/48 kits.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

hedorah59,
You should try one of these 1/48 scale Tamiya armor kits, the fit of the parts is very good and they look nice when finished. I am not sure if those Bandai kits are as easy to build as these new Tamiya kits are but I can't think of ANY other kits that are as good.

I am working on my Tamiya Steyr Type 1500A now and there are a few small fit problems with it but I think its more my fault than than the kit itself....when working on armor kits I need to slow down and study the instructions better because this model is quite different than what I am used to (aircraft models)!

Agentsmith


----------

